# Any thoughts the Simple Pulse milker?



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm going to need to upgrade from my vacuum milker to a pulsator type machine. I will be miking three first fresheners this year (Nigerians). For convenience and cost I'm thinking of buying a Simple Pulse milker. 
Does anyone have experience with this milking system?


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

I have no direct experience with this machine but have visited the web site and believe it should work as stated. The concept is very simple, a vacuum pump,a PVC balance tank with a pulsator, collection jar and inflation cluster. Vacuum from the balance tank draws milk into a jar just as a Henry milker would with the added pulsation and comfort from inflation's instead of just syringes. My only thought was maybe a little expensive, but I think everything is expensive! I do think it's high time something better was made available for really small herds or people with hands that no longer are capable of milking; and not not just a constant vacuum pull without some rest breaks for the sake of the udder.
If the price doesn't bother you and the holding/volume capacity is correct for the number of tiny goats you milk I would say it's worth a try. In fact, I would have tried it but I opted for a Nu Pulse bucket system instead just because it was more convenient to have the larger pail instead of smaller jars. Clean up shouldn't be a real problem either I wouldn't think. The jars would also be milk storage so the only thing to wash is the inflation's and the milk line, and if you don't save milk the jars can be rinsed and tossed in the dishwasher.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for your opinion,Hughie.i appreciate your response. I may give it a try. Seems like it would work for me having only two to three in milk at a time. But,yes,does seem expensive. All of them really do to me the Nu Pulse seems like another good option but more than I would need. I am disabled with RA and a couple other autoimmune diseases that make hand milking impossible. I would love to milk by hand if I could. Much more pleasant!


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

Check out the milkers from Perry's milkers. com, just read about them in other post and they might have something that meets you needs too. Best of luck.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I had a friend look at the simple pulse and he thought the price was pretty good. He knew what a lot of the components cost and thought it looked pretty nice for a hobby farm. I like the small size and plan to get one as a backup for when I can't milk.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I just received my simple pulse milker. I love it! And my first fresheners weren't fussy this morning like they were with the Dansha milker I was using. I'm very pleased with the quality and cost too. Clean up was super easy and fast.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I also got almost an extra cup of milk without having to hand milk at all. They seemed to let down and empty out better.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

How long did it take for you to get your milker?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They have been just swamped with orders. It's a man and wife team and I'm sure he works at a full time job. When I ordered mine ,I think there was a two to three week lead. I think it took three weeks.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

I have been using my Simple pulse for a week now. My thoughts so far:

It took about 3 weeks to get the milker, the pump came first in a separate shipment.

Milking is much faster and I am getting more. However, my girls so far do not like having both teat cups on, so I am just doing one side at a time until they are used to it.

The teat cups are a bit long for my NDs so I have to angle them some. They are easy to kick off so I keep a hand on them. They do not like anything going around or between their legs so I still milk from the side.

I keep the gauge at 10 which works for us. Also, my pulsator was not clicking at first and I almost sent it back! But turns out, the pulsator was not slid all the way back on its track. Now it works fine. If you want it to pulse slower or faster there is a tiny screw on the back of the pulsator you can adjust. 

The pump puts off a lot of oil vapor. I milk in a closed room and it fogged up my room completely - so I had to order an exhaust kit to vent the fog outside. You will want this if you milk in an enclosed area.

There are two - gallon jars that come with the milker - I have one designated for cleanup only and one designated for milk only.

Cleanup is very easy. I found that I do not need 2 five gallon buckets for daily clean up. Here is what I do: In the morning, I carry two 2 gallon buckets to the barn - one with a gallon of warm soapy water and one with a gallon of warm bleach water. After milking, I move the lines to the cleanup container (and put the milk on ice or in the fridge) I run the soapy water followed by bleach solution through the lines, I hang the lines to dry, take what is left over and use it to rinse down the stand. Then I rinse out that jar and leave it for the next day's cleaning. 

I carry the empty cleaning buckets and milk to the house. After I have processed my milk and put it in quart jars, I rinse the collection container, then fill it with soapy water. Then I pour that into a bowl where i soak my strainer, funnel container lid, strip cup, etc. Then I fill the container with bleach water and let it sit for a bit, then pour that into the bowl with the strainer, etc. I rinse out the cleaning buckets. Then everything air dries. 

I carry the collection jar back to the barn when I go to the next feeding that day so it's ready to go for the next morning. 

All in all, it takes less than 30 minutes to do everything (with 2 goats). It may take less time than that, but I usually put the milk on ice as I finish the barn chores in the morning.

Hope that helps!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I received my milker yesterday. My pump came in a separate shipment too. It works awesome. It is exactly what we have been looking for at a price we could afford. All of my does accepted the milker right away...from first freshener to old pro with varying teat size and length. I turned the motor on before I brought them in and a few stopped and sniffed at it, but they all got up on the stand to eat and that was that. I think if I had waited to turn the motor on, it may have spooked them, even though it isn't really loud. Easy to use, easy to clean...no meganormous milk bucket for a few nigerians. We have 4 in milk now and will have six next year and even with only four goats...its saves us time. We have those goats...the ones that fuss and stomp with tiny teats...and lots of milk behind them...


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

*Still like the Simple Pulse?*

Snookie, I have been using a Dansha milker that just applies constant suction. My husband wanted me to look into a pulsating type milker for more production and it seemed more like a natural event. Are you still satisfied with your Simple Pulse after two months of use? Thanks for helping, lots of research goes into any purchase in today's economy.
Ms Mac


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

ms_mac said:


> Snookie, I have been using a Dansha milker that just applies constant suction. My husband wanted me to look into a pulsating type milker for more production and it seemed more like a natural event. Are you still satisfied with your Simple Pulse after two months of use? Thanks for helping, lots of research goes into any purchase in today's economy.
> Ms Mac


Yes, I'm very happy with it. It is easy to use, clean and my two does are very comfortable with it. One of my does stands at the milk room door every morning waiting to be let in to milk, lol... Worth every penny for me, as I have one doe that has tiny teats and is nearly impossible to milk by hand


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I have been using my simple pulse everyday now for over a month, love it! So easy to use and clean, once a week I take it apart to deep clean, super easy, the perfect size for my little place.


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey Green Mountain folks, I am researching this Simple Pulse and others as well. Maybe my moneytree will sprout? I am using the Dansha unit now and am convinced I could do better with a pulsating milker as opposed to constant suction. There are varying opinions on what is best. I realize also the Simple Pulse is on the lower end of the price point, many are twice as much. Good luck


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

ms_mac said:


> Hey Green Mountain folks, I am researching this Simple Pulse and others as well. Maybe my moneytree will sprout? I am using the Dansha unit now and am convinced I could do better with a pulsating milker as opposed to constant suction. There are varying opinions on what is best. I realize also the Simple Pulse is on the lower end of the price point, many are twice as much. Good luck


I used a Henry Milker (constant suction) in the past and the pulsator works much better for us. I get more milk and it goes faster.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone care to share more of their experience with the Simple Pulse milker since the last post in this thread? I'm thinking of getting one or another similar milker. Anyone know of a better milking machine similar to the Simple Pulse, or is this the best one at this size and price range?

thanks


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like a good milker but if the price is pretty high - I converted a Babson surge milker and really like it, and with having to buy the pump for 500. the whole price was around 700. I milk into a half gallon jar as a bypass instead of into the big milk container. I have pictures and prices to do it on my webpage Windingrvrfarm.com 
Not sure right now but I think we got the pump from Perry's milker if he is the one who does conversion also.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I got my complete simple pulse for around 500. Two years use and still going strong. I bought a larger container this year and milking over two gallons twice a day. Love it and so easy to clean. I milk three Nubians at the moment with more due soon before and after work and I work an hour from home so I don't have a lot of time. This little milker saves me so much time! I have one little Guernsey who I milk to keep her even as she is raising her kid. She has tiny teats I mean tiny! Simple pulse milked her out no problem, would take forever by hand.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

lovinglife said:


> I got my complete simple pulse for around 500. Two years use and still going strong. I bought a larger container this year and milking over two gallons twice a day. Love it and so easy to clean. I milk three Nubians at the moment with more due soon before and after work and I work an hour from home so I don't have a lot of time. This little milker saves me so much time! I have one little Guernsey who I milk to keep her even as she is raising her kid. She has tiny teats I mean tiny! Simple pulse milked her out no problem, would take forever by hand.


thanks lovinglife! I'm thinking I will get a Simple Pulse milker once I have the money to do so.....hopefully soon


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh good! You are going to love it!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Curious question..., there is one unit minus the vacuum pump, it's cheaper, but wouldn't that defeat the purpose of the Milker? Im considering this machine due to the fact that my hands and arms are giving out on me and I have 5 in milk right now....


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, you have to get the pump for it to work, but I'm guessing they have the no pump option for those who either have a pump or want to buy one elsewhere.

I have had the milker for a year now and I love it. I have arthritis and my goats have tiny teats. This makes it so much easier.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

We converted a Babson surge milker for our goats - also have arthritis and with the Nigerians milking by hand is impossible. It was reasonable and works great. We have a bypass into a half gallon jar so I don't use the heavy surge milker pot. I have pictures and prices for what we did on my website. windingrvrfarm.com It came to about 700. dollars and most of that price was for the vacuum pump. If you already have a pump could be a reasonable milking machine.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a simple Pulse Miller I like it a lot I wish I would have bought the two goat version it milks two girls at once. I have had good results had it for three years no problems


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

We converted a Babson surge milker for cows for our Nigerians. I also have arthritis. It works great and price wise was about 700. altogether. I have pictures on my web page windingrvrfarm.com
I milk into a half gallon jar instead of the big pot. Most of the price was in the pump -so if you have a pump the conversions would be an inexpensive milking machine. My goats don't mind it at all -well except for a couple of FF that don't want anything done.


----------



## snow white (Apr 21, 2012)

I have owned a simple pulse for over a year .
No problems and it very easy to clean and maintain. I will use it even if I only have 3 does to milk !
I have Nigerians and have bought the larger stand alone SS container for milking out all 7 or 8 of the girls.
When I do my milk test, I will milk into a smaller jar to weigh and sample.
LOVE the machine and for a small herd it is great.
Since I only have one milk stand and a small number of does , I like milking one at a time, that way each gets a look over and special attention.
I find milking time a stress release option for me :smile:


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

for those of you who have used a Simple Pulse milker, approximately how many minutes does it take you to clean it after you're done milking each time?

thanks!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

After milking clean up is maybe 3-4 minutes. Once a week cleaning maybe 15-20.


----------



## snow white (Apr 21, 2012)

I would say it takes about 10 minutes for me to do the whole process, putting water and cleaner in the buckets,pumping it through the lines, then dumping everything back into one bucket to empty out .I also unhook everything and store it in a small shed,since I milk outside.
I also do a deep soak and brush out the lines once a week.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

following. also looking into getting one.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, this may be a dumb question, but since I don't have electricity in the barn, I thought I should ask. Can I use this with a heavy duty extension chord? That's how I use my electric hoof knife, and light in the winter.... Also, does it milk out for the most part, or do you have to hand milk the last part?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just ordered the milker.... Just curious, do you all still strain your milk?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

The milk is very clean but I still filter. I also use an extension cord with NO problem, the little motor does not use much power. Some of my girls milk all the way some I still finish but usually not much left.


----------



## snow white (Apr 21, 2012)

I use an extension cord on my Simple Pulse so that I can put it where I want out of the way.It does put off a bit of vapor and noise ,but outside it is no problem. I hand strip my girls ,but they do like the machine!
Yes you should filter the milk.It is cleaner by far than hand milking,but fine stuff could still get in, also lets you check for abnormalities in your milk.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

I still filter as well for the same reasons others have mentioned. 

One thing i would add - if you are milking inside a room that doesn't have good ventilation, you will want some tubing to vent the pump outside. The oil vapors have a pretty strong odor inside a closed room. They sell vent kits at Simple Pulse if I recall, but you could probably get the same at a hardware store (?) if you know the size.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I milk in the feed side of the barn, but my windows are chicken wire, and I have 3 of them, so I'm going to try it without and see how it goes, if not then I'll get one probably from simple pulse...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My machine came today, I so can't wait to try it tonight


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got my new Simple Pulse Milker today, and I got to try it out tonight and I LOVE it... The girls were a bit hesitant at first, only one really freaked big time, otherwise once I put the suction cups on and no kicking nothing... The best part 4-5 minutes they were done, and milked all the way out, couldn't get another drop out of them if I tried...YAY!!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking into getting one of these myself... can you tell me about how heavy the whole unit is? I would most likely be transporting it back and forth and clean it in the house rather than the barn.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I choose to keep it in the barn. I just brought a 5 gallon bucket with lid with hot light bleach water in it.... Did it before and after I used the system... I'll do a deep cleaning every other week or so.... I think it would be too awkward to bring it into the house for cleaning... I placed a sheet on it to keep it clean too in between milking.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

If it was just for us, I'd be fine with leaving it in the barn, but we're part of a herd share program so I want to make sure to keep everything double clean. We have a kitchenette in our basement so I think I might just put the whole unit on a wagon, pull it out to the barn, and then bring it back in to clean it and filter and chill the milk.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey, that's what I need, a wagon or a garden cart....


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Snookie said:


> I still filter as well for the same reasons others have mentioned.
> 
> One thing i would add - if you are milking inside a room that doesn't have good ventilation, you will want some tubing to vent the pump outside. The oil vapors have a pretty strong odor inside a closed room. They sell vent kits at Simple Pulse if I recall, but you could probably get the same at a hardware store (?) if you know the size.


Has anyone else noticed the strong oil vapors with their Simple Pulse milker like Snookie noted? I'm considering getting one and I was just wondering if the oil vapors continue to be strong after weeks or months of use, or if it wears off with time and doesn't really give off a strong odor after a certain number of weeks or months of use?

thanks


----------

